# New to ATITool



## sheenster38 (Sep 21, 2006)

As I've been having some CPU problems, I haven't gotten around to overclocking my GPU. I'm running an ATI Radeon X700 (not Pro). When I try to find my max core and max memory, it just runs of forever, so I was wondering what a good time to stop at was.


----------



## sheenster38 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh, and I read some stuff about problems with the auto-overclocking core and some people suggested manually overclocking the core. If anyone could provide some instructions as to how to best overclock the core manually and safely.


----------



## KennyT772 (Sep 21, 2006)

quite simple really. click the scan for artifacts button and let it run while you bump up the clocks in 10mhz intervals. every now and then run the 3d window and let the card get nice and hot. go until you either hardlock or artifact. just run like 20mhz short of where u artifact and u should be good.


----------



## JC316 (Sep 21, 2006)

KennyT772 said:


> quite simple really. click the scan for artifacts button and let it run while you bump up the clocks in 10mhz intervals. every now and then run the 3d window and let the card get nice and hot. go until you either hardlock or artifact. just run like 20mhz short of where u artifact and u should be good.



What he said. That is very sound advice, the same that I give to my friends.


----------



## sheenster38 (Sep 21, 2006)

My default clock settings for core and memory are 425 and 432, respectively. I got my core clocked to about 465 before it detected an artifact, and according to your suggestion I set it down to around 445. As for the memory, I got an artifact around 490, so I set it to 470. Does that sound reasonable? First time overclocking so I'm trying to be cautious as to not blow up my GPU 

Oh, and I'm running it on a stock fan (at 100% speed) and heatsink, is that ok?


----------



## sheenster38 (Sep 21, 2006)

and I just tried out the new clock settings ingame and my fps seems to be the same... increased clock speeds should mean increased performance right?...


----------



## sheenster38 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bump, anyone?


----------



## Konky (Sep 22, 2006)

You can see the increased performance in the fps of the artifact scanner.
It's they easiest way to see the performance win of your settings.

Memory and core clock seem to have equal influence on the performance.
Maybe you got the ati hotkey poller still enabled in background? Check that, because this neat service will just remove any of your settings as soon as you switch to your game


----------



## caddyescalade87 (Sep 28, 2006)

Im new to this also, I jus got my new notebook on monday and I was wondering if this tool is compatible with the X1400 Hypermemory.


----------

